# Drywall Metal Corner



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

i drywalled a room in my home using 1 1/4 drywall screws,

im now at the point i need to install the metal edging on a few corners, can i use the same screws?

or should they be longer?

im reading conflicting info,

this video says to use 2 inch screws??....that seems like overkill to me, or is it?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I prefer to nail the cornerbead on but your screws should be fine, no need to use a 2" screw.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

The corner bead screws have no structural purpose. Some people stick the bead on with spray adhesive. It's just to hold it there until you get the mud on.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

mark sr said:


> I prefer to nail the cornerbead on but your screws should be fine, no need to use a 2" screw.


thanks,

i already have a bucket of 1 1/4 inch screws, so i was hoping there would be no reason to buy a different screw for this


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I think the adhesive is just for the vinyl bead. I remember jobs where it was commonplace to crimp the metal bead in place. Those beads often came loose a few yrs down the road.

A friend of mine bought a house where the previous owner had remodeled and hung drywall. ..... and used paper tape on the outside corners - needless to say those outside corners didn't fare well!


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

mark sr said:


> I think the adhesive is just for the vinyl bead. I remember jobs where it was commonplace to crimp the metal bead in place. Those beads often came loose a few yrs down the road.
> 
> A friend of mine bought a house where the previous owner had remodeled and hung drywall. ..... and used paper tape on the outside corners - needless to say those outside corners didn't fare well!


thanks again,

im not that lazy where i would stick it on,

i like to do things properly,

i will use the 1 1/4 inch screws i have


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use drywall nails so I know there not going to stick out and catch when trying to mud, and there's less chance of buckling the metal making it wavy.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

pumpkin11 said:


> im not that lazy where i would stick it on,
> 
> i like to do things properly,


Its not a question of lazy. As pointed put, the adhesive is just to hold the strip in place until the joint compound sets. And this is a place you would want to use setting compound (dry powder) for the first coat.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Its not a question of lazy. As pointed put, the adhesive is just to hold the strip in place until the joint compound sets. And this is a place you would want to use setting compound (dry powder) for the first coat.


Not a good idea unless you get a coat of mud on there before (underneath) the corner bead. Then I guess I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

mark sr said:


> A friend of mine bought a house where the previous owner had remodeled and hung drywall. ..... and used paper tape on the outside corners - needless to say those outside corners didn't fare well!


I'm actually preferring paper faced corner bead nowadays. I'm sick of something being out of whack and the metal or plastic bead stick up too high. More of a problem with the plastic actually since the metal can be hammered down, but it's really annoying for something on the wall to be a little out of whack and you don't notice that the bead edging is sticking up a tad too high in a spot to spread compound over. Paper faced doesn't have that issue. Not talking about paper tape of course!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ya, that was the problem. The previous owner had used 2" paper tape to finish all the outside corners. I put metal corner bead [and mud] on most of them for him.


----------



## Westcoasting (Sep 26, 2020)

mark sr said:


> Ya, that was the problem. The previous owner had used 2" paper tape to finish all the outside corners. I put metal corner bead [and mud] on most of them for him.


Use the paper faced corner beads now, easy to work with and a premium result.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

flyingron said:


> Some people stick the bead on with spray adhesive.





Half-fast eddie said:


> As pointed put, the adhesive is just to hold the strip in place until the joint compound sets


Mark wasn't adamant enough in his response. Adhesive is only for vinyl bead, not metal or paper-faced metal corner bead. See thread title.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

jeffnc said:


> Not a good idea unless you get a coat of mud on there before (underneath) the corner bead. Then I guess I don't see a problem with it.


Do you apply a layer of mud under metal bead that you crimp in place? No.


----------



## JohnWL (Feb 28, 2019)

I use ring shank drywall nails spaced every 9”. I also use adhesive near mitered corners.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I prefer ring shank nails when putting a metal corner bead on as well.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Do you apply a layer of mud under metal bead that you crimp in place? No.


LOL, NO! Because nailing or screwing or crimping actually holds the corner bead strongly in place! Spray adhesive does not do that. Using spray adhesive on metal corner bead is simply not a valid installation technique from the manufacturer.

"This traditional drywall finishing product is nailed, stapled, screwed or clinched into place. "






Quicksilver™ Corner Bead (CBS) | ClarkDietrich Building Systems







www.clarkdietrich.com





Spray adhesive installation is for vinyl corner bead.

"For optimal results spray the drywall surface and the flanges of the PRO-90 Corner Bead with spray adhesive "






PRO-90 Corner Bead | ClarkDietrich Building Systems







www.clarkdietrich.com





It's really quite simple. You can do whatever you want in your work (without manufacturer warranty), but don't come onto a DIY site and tell others to do it too.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

joecaption said:


> I use drywall nails so I know there not going to stick out and catch when trying to mud, and there's less chance of buckling the metal making it wavy.


I find I can keep the metal flatter using nails. Screws tend to cause the metal to buckle just enough that it stands proud of the plane of the wall. Very aggravating when mudding.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Westcoasting said:


> Use the paper faced corner beads now, easy to work with and a premium result.


 How do those hold up if/when they get bumped?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> How do those hold up if/when they get bumped?


You know these are metal corners right?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> You know these are metal corners right?


No, I didn't realize that.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

jeffnc said:


> LOL, NO! Because nailing or screwing or crimping actually holds the corner bead strongly in place!


Nailing and screwing penetrates to the studs. Crimping is only a small dimple into the sheetrock, it is a temporary attachment until the mud sets.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Nailing and screwing penetrates to the studs. Crimping is only a small dimple into the sheetrock, it is a temporary attachment until the mud sets.


Crimping actually penetrates the drywall paper into the gypsum.

But OK genius, go ahead and tell us why the manufacturer doesn't approve of spray adhesive.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Screws have a tendency to twist the corner bead. I always use nails. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Westcoasting (Sep 26, 2020)

mark sr said:


> Ya, that was the problem. The previous owner had used 2" paper tape to finish all the outside corners. I put metal corner bead [and mud] on most of them for him.


Use the paper faced corner beads now, easy to work with and a premium result.


DrHicks said:


> How do those hold up if/when they get bumped?


They hold up better than the old way of metal corners nailed on. Now they use hotmud underneath the whole way and the unit is bonded completely.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Screws make a dimple, buckle in the metal, the heads stick out too far, I use ring shank nails, also have used roofing nails. I've switched to plastic corner bead using adhesive. Works great. Once that adhesive sets, it ain't moving. I've left the plastic bead up for days without joint compound over it and after days, it really is set.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

What are you doing to keep the plastic bead in place while the adhesive sets?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

huesmann said:


> What are you doing to keep the plastic bead in place while the adhesive sets?


Nothing. The adhesive is so sticky, nothing, it's amazing. The instructions say to spray several coats on both the plastic corner bead and the drywall corner, let dry to tacky between coats, which isn't long, then press on.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the answer isn't "nothing", it's "let the adhesive dry to tacky before installing." The instructions for the one I've used says to staple it in place. What brand are you using?


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Screws make a dimple, buckle in the metal


if you are buckling the metal, i would assume you are tightening them too far....no?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

3M Drywall Corner Bead Spray Adhesive 61, I've also used 3M High Strength 90 Spray Adhesive. Both are very good.


----------

